# Orange Lake - Which Village to choose?



## bazan (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi ,

Trying to decide on which village to stay in (2 bedroom) at the Orange Lake. Is there a particular village which is better? Have a choice of East , West and North. We will be traveling with a 2 and 5 year old , and we prefer to stay in a newer unit (but heard  that all 3 villages are under renovation... but is it all done yet ?) Also is there a particular building/unit I should be requesting (we don't necessary need to be very close to the pools ... as long as it is not a very long walk. Would also like to have a good view as we will be spending some time in the balcony) ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Steve NH (Mar 2, 2011)

Was just there last week - 
Don't personally know if quality of units are any different
We stayed in the West villas and felt unit was reasonable good quality - definately looked like it was redone within past year or so. 
If we had kids (we didn't) my first choice would be River Island  just because it is much closer to the pool.(Thats where the 'lazy river' is - my wife and her sister spent hours floating around in that - Didn't appear to be any age limit,)-
 Second choice would be East Village.

They do have shuttles but I think from East Village it would be a nice walk.

West Village however is a much different story.  If you look at the resort map it is very deceiving.  The unit we stayed in was over 2 miles from the River Island pool. (Not an estimated 2 miles but an actual measured 2 miles) So you would have to either load everyone up in the car or do the shuttle.

This place is really huge - even the pools-rec centers located within each village could be a half mile walk from a unit located within that village - depending on which unit you had.

As for views it appears that they layed things out so that everyone has some nice view.  Our view overlooked one of the tees/fairways of one of the golf courses. (We golfed that course and stopped in our unit for a snack when we got to that tee)

Catching some early quiet moments on the balcony/patio will be great....

Have fun...

When you going?


----------



## JPD (Mar 5, 2011)

Can you answer this question for me. I will be staying in the west bldg in April. I'm a little confused after reading some posts, are the west bldgs multi storied bldgs,  or one story. Also are there better bldgs I should ask for.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## chrispy08 (Mar 5, 2011)

I own in the west village, I think the talllest building there is a 3 storey!


----------



## bazan (Mar 6, 2011)

Actually leaving in the next 2 weeks.... Have a choice now for a 2 bedroom either at the West Village or the River Island. Any recommendations anyone? We also have the opportunity to get a one bedroom in the Disney Saratoga and Spa. However it is only a 1 bed room (which I think can still accommodate the 4 of us), but I heard the unit is a bit wore down and smaller. So the preference is still Orange Lake (especially they have newer units at River Island) over the Saratoga (any recomendations?). If River Island, anyone has any recommendation of which building/unit to ask for?

Thanks in advance


----------



## chrispy08 (Mar 6, 2011)

if you have small kids I would go for river island, I find it a little to busy for my liking, as previously stated, I own in the West and the shuttle (free) goes by approx every 20 minutes that will take you to river in about 10 minutes. I'm in a 3 storey building overlooking the golf course and west Irlo bronson (the road)..accross the street is a walreens and now apparently the Ale House..there is a smaller pool and huttub right across from our building (I think #2) that there is hardly anybody ever in so we spend a lot of time there...will be there in 3 weeks (we have week 12)


----------



## #1 Vacationer (Mar 8, 2011)

does anyone know if Orange Lake comes up on Last Call for RCI Weeks' members???


----------



## wayzer (Mar 15, 2011)

My two cents would be, stay at river island so long as you don't mind people and a busy area. We went last September and we loved it. We travelled with our son who was turning 7 at the time and my parents. It was fun for everyone. More than enough to do at River Island never having to get in your car and drive. 

The other areas of the resort are nice as well, but if you have kids, the convenience of River Island is great. People looking for a quick get away would be advised to stay at other areas of the resort. 

Have a great time - it is a great resort.


----------



## bazan (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies... will be checking in RI in 3 days.


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 20, 2011)

JPD said:


> Can you answer this question for me. I will be staying in the west bldg in April. I'm a little confused after reading some posts, are the west bldgs multi storied bldgs,  or one story. Also are there better bldgs I should ask for.
> Thanks in advance.



Most of the buildings in the West Village are single story but there are the multi story units in the Tennis Village and Magnolia Court.  There are also two-story units near Cypress (I believe).  The West Village is the only area that has single story units (the North Village has two story 2- and 3-bedroom units and the multistory unit for the 1-bedroom units, the East has multi story units like those in the Tennis Village, and of course, the 8 floor (I believe) units at River Island).


----------



## chrispy08 (Mar 21, 2011)

as I said in an earlier post...there are 3 story buildings in the west village on the right hand side as soon as you pass the gaurd house! I own there and my condo is in one of these buildings! I have been there and am back there on Sat for my week...thankfully they have elevators!


----------

